# Lab question



## Applewood (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi I had radio active iodine back in 96,been on levothyroxin pretty mych ever since. My Doctor decided to change my medicine to Synthroid this past January becouse I was having muscles pains,and some depression,and she just wanted on a better medicine. My labs from January were.. tsh-2.03 standard range 0.60-5.40
T-4. 2.0 standard range,0.9-1.5
My recent labs
T-4=1.7 standard range 0.9-1.5
Tsh=.35 standard range 0.60-5.540
I havent heard from my Dr yet,I got these online from my record. Im just not feeling good at all since starting taking Synthroid,not sure if my levels are good or bad,can someone help on this? I am on 100 Mcg Synthroid.Thanks????


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your t4 is too high. Have they tested your free t3?


----------



## Applewood (Apr 15, 2017)

No they have not checked that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

See if they will. I'd bet that you need to reduce your t4 meds and add in a t3 med (cytomel).


----------



## Applewood (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks I have to go see my Dr soon so hopefully she will check my t3,everytime i asked about that they said it wasnt needed.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T-4. 2.0 standard range,0.9-1.5
> My recent labs
> T-4=1.7 standard range 0.9-1.5


definitely too much levothyroxine.

You are now likely going to have high reverse T-3 due to too much FT-4.


----------



## Applewood (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for your reply,my general Dr is sending me back to a endocrinologist,she doesnt like my labs how they are and she feels it would be better for me.She did lower my synthroid to 88mcg,so hoping it helps.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

So you had your thyroid killed off with RAI in 96? Have they done an uptake scan since then to see if any parts of it are still working?


----------



## Applewood (Apr 15, 2017)

No I have not had anything done since I had that in 96. My Dr said i could just do my labs with my GP which I have done,but this new Dr I just got,looked over all my labs and said she didnt like all my labs they are always so different, she refered me to a endocrinologist,so i will them soon.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's good, you definitely want an uptake exam or an ultrasound to see how things are now as opposed to 96.


----------

